# Formula for RPM



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Dug this formula up for Deane a few years back,but some of you guys might be interested in finding out the average RPM your slotcar motor turns

http://www.canho.ca/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=175


----------

